# Dead Coral / Live Rock



## michutch

Is it ok to put live rock coral that used to be in a salt water tank into a cichlid tank? The (no longer) live rock has been out of the salt water tank for several years.

Thanks!


----------



## cheesoid

I'd be very careful about the residual salt on the rock. Maybe soak the rock in freshwater for a bit. If you have a refractometer (with the rest of the reef gear?) you could test the salinity of soaking water before you put in FW tank. At least soak for 24hrs and taste the water, if it tastes salty in the slightest I wouldn't put it in any FW tank. You'll be able to soak the salt out of it if you keep changing the water. Funnily enough our taste buds are pretty well tuned to detect salt so if the water that you soak it in (after 24hrs) tastes fresh then you should be good


----------



## Number6

I can't see why the salt would matter... now the rotting debris inside the rocks and ammonia that will produce might be a problem. I would plan on cooking the rocks in freshwater for a few weeks or longer. Cooking the rock is an expression for keeping the rocks in total darkness with water/ pump for water movement, etc. I use rubbermaid tubs to cook rock.

Hope that helps


----------



## michutch

Thanks for the comments. I am in no hurry, so should be able to 'cook' the rocks for a good long while and then taste the water.

Thanks


----------



## speedsport

I'm also interested in doing this. Is there any pros or cons to using this rock for a Tanganyikan community tank?


----------



## Number6

*speedsport*
pros: will help buffer water, looks good, makes territories

cons: often has dead organic matter deep inside so phosphates, ammonia, etc. are often "neverending" and cause greenwater or worse in a freshwater tank.


----------



## speedsport

Wow I did not think of that. Thank you.

Is there any way to over come that? Or am I better getting grotto/holey rock and selling the other rock?


----------



## Number6

speedsport said:


> Is there any way to over come that? Or am I better getting grotto/holey rock and selling the other rock?


Yes, google "cooking live rock" and simply change the instrcutions where it says "salt water" to "freshwater".


----------



## speedsport

I was thinking that. In fact most of what I have was cooking for when I set it up as saltwater. Ill just clean it and put it in fresh water.

One more thing some one was telling me that it will buffer the water wrong for what I'm doing. Is that true?


----------



## DJRansome

Which cichlids? What is your current pH?


----------



## speedsport

DJRansome I dont have any thing set up as of yet. I'm asking because I want to do this right. So I can hopefully have a successful and long lasting system.


----------



## DJRansome

Did I see Tangs in another post? They like hard water, so the answer would be different for them as opposed to some other cichlids like rams that like soft.


----------



## speedsport

I want to do a tang comunity tank. Whats the best way to get hard water? I use a RODI setup for water.


----------



## DJRansome

That would not be the best way. Tap water is usually best.


----------



## michutch

Good comments... I have a Malawi tank with Peacocks and Mbuna, any buffering issues there with this live rock?

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome

Live rock is often coral which, like limestone, will raise pH a little if yours is low. Good thing for Malawi.


----------



## AeroSquid

Talking about raising the dead! This is a 17yr old post. Just wanted to add I use about 50lbs of live rock in my mbuna tank. Ph has never dropped below 8.2, even with negligent (winter) water changes lol. I shut my salt tank down and removed the rock to 5 gallon buckets out side in the sun. I'd empty them and let the rain refill them. or hosewater if it went dry through a patch. They sat out there in 100+ temps and -5f (frozen blocks of buckets at that point). In the mon before i set my new tank up i took them to the car wash in a truckbed. i gave them 5 long minutes of spraying hot and then cold water on them, no soap or wax haha. That was a couple years ago and they have never caused a problem. Plus with the layer of pool filter sand they look really cool/tropical. Most importantly the fish LOVE it. so many hiding places for so many fish! great fun, highly recommended. if you put in the time to be SURE they will not negatively affect your water


----------



## joselepiu

AeroSquid said:


> Talking about raising the dead! This is a 17yr old post.


i might be wrong but i think that the year is 2017 not 2027...
:fish:    :-? 8) :lol:   :roll: :wink: :? opcorn: :dancing: =D> :dancing: opcorn: :? :wink: :roll:   :lol: 8) :-?   :fish:


----------

